# Am I hurting my baby?



## Mariann (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi
I am 21wk and keep being told that the bump is very small. I felt the baby around 2 weeks ago, but nothing since. I did have my 21wk scan last week which showed the baby was fine, but just a bit concerned about the bump size and lack of moment. 
Also since I have been pregnant I have lost my appetite completely and can only eat 3 small meals and I seem to be only able to drink about 3 small glasses of water, I just don't feel thirsty at all. I have to really force myself to eat and drink. I have lost so much weight. Am I starving and dehydrating my baby? Am I putting my baby in danger? 
I keep trying to drink more, but just feel sick if I do more then sip, but I don't have morning sickness.
my next appointment with my mid wife is at the end of the month

Many thanks
Mariann


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Many people unfortunately have this all the way through pregnancy, it's just being over sensitive to the hormones.  You aren't ahrming your baby, as it is feeding off your blood, rather than what you eat.  However, you really do need to get more fluids inside you, as you will end up dehydrating yourself, which could lead to urine infections, which could then be threatening to the pregnancy.  Make an appointment to see your consultant, and ask for some anti sickness pills, which can really help.  There is one called zofran which seems to help a lot of women in your position.

Take care,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Mariann (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi
Thank you
I am seeing my Dr on Monday
Mariann


----------

